# Travis Bike Motor



## Fastfreddy (Nov 15, 2022)

Travis Bike Motor mounted on Western Flyer girls bike FOR SALE. Complete, starts easily, runs well. $900
Have photos and videos but not sure how to attach . Contact Fred 215-840-8189


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 15, 2022)

Hola @Fastfreddy ! You missed the photos!


----------



## Fastfreddy (Nov 16, 2022)

Mekanifix:
Have not figured out how to post photos or videos on CABE


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 16, 2022)

Fastfreddy said:


> Travis Bike Motor mounted on Western Flyer girls bike FOR SALE. Complete, starts easily, runs well. $900
> Have photos and videos but not sure how to attach . Contact Fred 215-840-8189



travis had two models one had 1hp small gas tank and the other had 1.5 hp larger gas tank


----------



## Fastfreddy (Nov 16, 2022)

Mine has the larger  tank, 1.5 hp


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 17, 2022)

Fastfreddy said:


> Mekanifix:
> Have not figured out how to post photos or videos on CABE



Hi @Fastfreddy ! When you scroll down to the last post,you will find the new window,for the next post, in blank, whit the bottom to add pics and videos,at your left hand lower corner! You write your post and then select from your gallery!


----------

